# VIP222 No Sound on HDMI in morning



## gbohner

Equipment: VIP222, new Vizio 47"XVP TV, and HDMI cable-- Every morning when I turn on the TV and the Dish box, there is no sound. Sound returns if I reboot the Dish box or if I cycle thru the Vizio's HDMI inputs. I assume there is some kind of handshake problem between the Vizio and the VIP222. Turning off/on during the day does not seem to have this problem. Any suggestions or similar experiences? It dos not seem to happen with Component cables.


----------



## Jason Nipp

I use HDMI for sound and have not seen this. The only thing I can think of is the EDID is in conflict. Do you have another HDMI input on the TV to try?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

I too use HDMI for sound with a Sony 40KDL 2500. In spite of several issues w/my 222, this one isn't among them. You may want to check the VIZIO forum on AVS. Could be something unique to the combination.


----------



## gbohner

Jason Nipp said:


> I use HDMI for sound and have not seen this. The only thing I can think of is the EDID is in conflict. Do you have another HDMI input on the TV to try?


I forgot to mention that I tried it with the DISH VIP722 DVR and the Vizio does not exhibit the HDMI NO SOUND problem. It seems to be a problem between the Dish VIP222 and VIZIO.


----------



## brant

gbohner said:


> I forgot to mention that I tried it with the DISH VIP722 DVR and the Vizio does not exhibit the HDMI NO SOUND problem. It seems to be a problem between the Dish VIP222 and VIZIO.


use the digital audio out instead of the hdmi.


----------



## gbohner

brant said:


> use the digital audio out instead of the hdmi.


I believe the digital audio out would go into a home theater, not into the TV. I would like the sound to come from the TV speakers. I can use the "component input cables", but I was trying to get the better video from HDMI. Also, this setup is in a vacation rental property, so I have to keep it simple and dependable.


----------



## Kevin_D

My parents have a VIP222. They upgraded their TV this past weekend - from a 37" Magnavox to a 46" Samsung model LN46A550. They use an HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV. Since the TV swapout, they have had to reboot the receiver every morning because there is no sound when they turn on the tv and receiver in the morning.

IIRC, one time when this happened during the daytime on Saturday - I unplugged the HDMI and plugged it back in and that fixed the problem. I wouldn't recommend that as a solution, but it might help someone else to diagnose the issue.

Currently, they are rebooting the receiver every morning when they turn everything on.


----------



## Jason Nipp

gbohner said:


> I forgot to mention that I tried it with the DISH VIP722 DVR and the Vizio does not exhibit the HDMI NO SOUND problem. It seems to be a problem between the Dish VIP222 and VIZIO.


The 722 and 222 are similar, but are different hardware/mainboards. EDID is a software handshake, it can be the cause of the headaches.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

To eliminate the headache (for now anyway) I would hook things up with Component Video cables and move on. On anything smaller than a 100-inch screen I doubt you will be able to see any difference with the naked eye. Yes, having only one cable is nice, but if it doesn't work reliably then use what does.
.


----------



## gamcok94

I too have no sound with the HDMI on my 222. I've swapped cables, rebooted, swapped out with a 211. And now I know it's the 222. Didn't realize other people were having probs til I dropped in here. 16 days ago I asked Dish to send me a replacement 222. I'm still waiting. And now I wonder if the replacement is gonna be reliable if and when it gets here. Letting off some steam. Thanks for listening :nono:


----------



## dahenny

:welcome_s

Hey Guy. I'm in Watauga county as well. Welcome! :grin:


----------



## zach

gamcok94 said:


> I too have no sound with the HDMI on my 222. I've swapped cables, rebooted, swapped out with a 211. And now I know it's the 222. Didn't realize other people were having probs til I dropped in here. 16 days ago I asked Dish to send me a replacement 222. I'm still waiting. And now I wonder if the replacement is gonna be reliable if and when it gets here. Letting off some steam. Thanks for listening :nono:[/QUOTE
> 
> is this problem apears only when you are using the HDMI cable or there is No audio at all...what software version do u have on the ir 222?
> do u have audio when using AV cable?


----------



## gamcok94

Software ver is L309. Yes I have audio through the av cables. But I don't have Hi Def av cables. Just the standard 3 wire. Never had the need for them. Although it looks like I might need them now. I've got the HDMI run up the backside of the sheet rock and looks very nice. I really don't wanna have 6 wires dangling from my wall mounted tv if you feel where I'm coming from.


----------



## faiello

I also have no audio with HDMI on my Panny. The VIP222 is a piece of junk, for a while i was loosing the video with HDMI, now I and loosing the audio and the video is fine. I have been using component cables and audio cables but check the HDMI every once and a while to see if Dish has fixed it, I guess NOT.


----------



## gbohner

I just received a replacement VIP222 which is running software version L309. In addition, Vizio sent out repair people to exchange several boards and put in their latest software into the 47" 120mhz model.

Still, every morning there is no sound when usiing HDMI. When I cycle thru all the HDMI inputs using the remote, the sound returns. I can turn off the TV during the day with no problem, so there is something that happens at night - perhaps when it checks for software downloads.

I do not have this problem with the VIP722 receiver.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to solve this problem?


----------



## faiello

I had my 222 replaced with a 222k and the HDMI problem has gone away, also I had EA installed and I do not have choopy video. My recomendation to everyone here is to get your 222 replaced with the 222k.


----------



## Donp

Sure it's not a HDMI handshake issue? Is the dish 722 being turned on after the tv?. I have a Harmony 880 and had an issue with my 211 and my KDL324000 not selecting the correct input until I correctly adjusted the delays, also I wouldnt turn off the audio reciever at all. I leave mine on all the time.


----------

